# I cant' access Samba Server



## Hermann (Apr 16, 2019)

Just a simple question. 

Can´t access SAMBA SERVER from a Mac OsX El Capitan Finder. 

Simple smb4.conf file: 

```
[global]
     workgroup=WORKGROUP
[Anonymous]
     path = /rocket/BACKUP
     browsable = yes
     writable = yes
     read only = no
     force user = nobody
     guest ok = yes
```
I've set `chown 0777 /rocket/BACKUP`

Any solutions will be grateful !


----------



## Hermann (Apr 16, 2019)

Sorry but I solved...

I didn't create a samba user:

pdbedit -a -u  Bob


----------



## Hiroo Ono (Apr 17, 2019)

Configure Zeroconf to announce samba share with mDNSResponder or Avahi.
Sample configuration of mDNSResponder can be found at [URL]https://cmcenroe.me/2017/01/08/freebsd-macos-file-sharing.html[/[/URL]
Sample configuration with avahi can be found at [URL]https://www.tumfatig.net/20170607/let-mac-os-auto-discover-your-smb-shares/[/URL].


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2019)

Hermann said:


> Can´t access SAMBA SERVER


Define "can't access"? Can't connect to the server? Can't login? Can't browse?



Hermann said:


> I've set  chown 0777 /rocket/BACKUP


Never, EVER, do things like this. It's NEVER the right solution.


----------



## Hermann (Apr 18, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Define "can't access"? Can't connect to the server? Can't login? Can't browse?



My MacBook Couldn’t log into the server. But now I can, It was a matter of adding one samba user. 



> Never, EVER, do things like this. It's NEVER the right solution.



Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Hermann (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks Hiroo Ono, I’ll try it Look as a very useful trick.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2019)

Hermann said:


> My MacBook Couldn’t log into the server. But now I can, It was a matter of adding one samba user.


Yes, Samba has its own user database, which is separate from the local system's accounts.


----------

